# Food you can bring into Aruba question



## mlsmn (Nov 18, 2010)

Can i bring in the little 100 calorie bags of almonds or a bag of special crackers I use without a problem? or is it not worth trying?

On the plane to Aruba do you fill out form-asking are you bringing any food into the country?


----------



## jojo777 (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh.  If you could see what I bring to Aruba!  I bring a lot of non pereishable stuff.  

Crystal Light
PB and J
Tuna
Mac and Cheese
Crackers
salt and pepper
spices
pringles
nuts
packages of oatmeal
micro pop corn


Never had a problem.  No worries.


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 18, 2010)

mlsmn said:


> Can i bring in the little 100 calorie bags of almonds or a bag of special crackers I use without a problem? or is it not worth trying?
> 
> On the plane to Aruba do you fill out form-asking are you bringing any food into the country?



We bring in snacks, crystal light, my protein shake mix, coffee, cream,almonds and other nuts, and oatmeal.  They have never given us any problem.

Have a good trip.  We go down on Dec 19th--can't wait.


----------



## sun&fun (Nov 18, 2010)

The immigration form for entry into Aruba does not ask whether you are bringing food. The only consideration is how much you want to pack! I used to take coffee, snacks, granola bars, condiments, etc. etc.  Now I just bring coffee for the first morning to wake-up before we hit the grocery store for provisions.


----------



## 22go (Nov 20, 2010)

We usually fly to Aruba on an airline which allows one free checked bag per person.  All the clothes go in one bag and the second checked bag is a soft sided cooler on wheels.  I load it with frozen food such as Costco steaks, bacon, butter, cheese, lasagna, chicken cutlets, and a frozen orange juice     (which is the ice) etc.  This year the bag weighed exactly 50 lbs. It arrived in Aruba still frozen and we were able to enjoy some in house meals. We go for 2weeks so we still have enough time to enjoy the great restaurants in Aruba. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## dms1709 (Nov 20, 2010)

I  think  I remember the immigration form asking if you are bringing in meat?  My understanding is that if it is sealed with a USDA inspection sticker on they will allow it in.  Hopefully some can clarify.

Thanks

donna


----------



## 22go (Nov 20, 2010)

We brought in meat that was in freezer bags with no labels and we know the TSA went through the cooler because they left the ticket saying the bag was checked and we had no issues. I think the issue is more when you leave the country - then the customs form does ask if you have plants, animal products etc.


----------

